# Initial review of 14bx 220



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

A suggestion: you could try taping small weights to the top wheel spokes. With the blade off, let the wheel rotate freely. Where it settles should indicate the heavy side. Sort of like balancing auto wheels. Some trial and error involved here.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for your problems, but thanks for letting us all know what you have found so far, and hope to will update us after everything new is installed.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the good review. This confirms my choice when my tax refund hits in a couple weeks, a Grizzly G0513X2BF.

I'm sorry for your problems.


----------



## Mtwoodwrkr (Mar 17, 2016)

Well done review, thank you. I am sorry for your issues and the frustration they must be causing. I have been considering the purchase of the Laguna 3000 14 SUV bandsaw, but your review made up my mind. I will now be going with the Hammer N4400. I do intend to purchase the Laguna Revo 18-36 lathe in the near future, I hope I do not experience the same quality control problems.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johnwi (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for great detailed review. I was already to order one again until I read this. My idea was to have the bx and later on order an 18" either the Laguna or Minimax. I'm now kind of leaning towards just the 18" saw and keeping my Delta 14". I talked to a sales person last week from Laguna because I was considering the SUV as well for purchase. He talked me into the bx model because he said it was more refined then the SUV and he also said they will be discontinuing the SUV model in the near future. They will be introducing a new Driftmaster fence sometime within the year.


----------

